# Where is all the Ohio work?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

I currently work for three nationals and a local and have slowed down tremendously since the first of the year....

It always gets slow this time of year but not this slow. My contractors need to work to get paid regularly.

Anyone know of anyone needed help in NE Ohio right now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

The browns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahaha

good one! And so true!

Glad im a steelers fan!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prism said:


> Hahaha
> 
> good one! And so true!
> 
> Glad im a steelers fan!


Steelers fan? How you like Tebow? Lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Not so much.....lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

i work in the same area, there has been a slow down which is typical this time of year but i've been pretty steady throughout the month. Lots of stuff happening in youngstown. Its a shame to be slow with work when the weather is staying as nice as it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

in north dakota. :laughing:
kidding. lived in ne ohio for a while, great area.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

its the same in nw ohio slow as a tortoise but have no fear the snow is near:clap:


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I currently work for 5 Preservation companies and have had 1 job in 3 weeks here in the mountains of NC. I cover a 125 mile radius so its pretty bad at the moment.....I have heard it was supposed to pick up by the end of Jan. but we will see then what happens.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Browns? That use to be football team, right?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Berghorst Enterprises has just started in Ohio. They've got a contract with BAC.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Berghorst Enterprises has just started in Ohio. They've got a contract with BAC.


Good luck with that. They lost BAC in Michigan because of their shady practices. Good luck getting paid as well.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> I currently work for 5 Preservation companies and have had 1 job in 3 weeks here in the mountains of NC. I cover a 125 mile radius so its pretty bad at the moment.....I have heard it was supposed to pick up by the end of Jan. but we will see then what happens.....


I wish you the best of luck. Keep your head up. This industry can drive you batty sometimes. It is always feast or famine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Our main coverage area is Ohio and parts of Pennsylvania. But we will take an occasional job pretty much anywhere if a client is in a jamb and they have run out of options and ask for our help. Work has been steady for us but then again we don't pick and choose certain jobs and not others... we accept whatever is sent to us. Plus I make it a point to keep in close communication with the people who send us all the work b/c I'm usually the one who takes care of all the BS jobs when the original contractor gives the client 10 excuses why they either can't or won't help them close out the order. I just simply tell them to send it over and I will make sure it gets completed properly and then I always let them know that I appreciate the fact that they thought of me.

I always get a laugh when I hear someone talking about how they refuse to lose even $1 on a job because of the high moral standards they live by and they feel insulted simply because the client asked them for help to deal with 1 crappy job. 

To me it comes down to a simple math equation... I'll take a hit and lose $100-$200 once or twice a week in order to protect the $200,000 per month that we've averaged for the past 24 months. Not a typo


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

MakeItEz2GetPd said:


> Our main coverage area is Ohio and parts of Pennsylvania. But we will take an occasional job pretty much anywhere if a client is in a jamb and they have run out of options and ask for our help. Work has been steady for us but then again we don't pick and choose certain jobs and not others... we accept whatever is sent to us. Plus I make it a point to keep in close communication with the people who send us all the work b/c I'm usually the one who takes care of all the BS jobs when the original contractor gives the client 10 excuses why they either can't or won't help them close out the order. I just simply tell them to send it over and I will make sure it gets completed properly and then I always let them know that I appreciate the fact that they thought of me.
> 
> I always get a laugh when I hear someone talking about how they refuse to lose even $1 on a job because of the high moral standards they live by and they feel insulted simply because the client asked them for help to deal with 1 crappy job.
> 
> To me it comes down to a simple math equation... I'll take a hit and lose $100-$200 once or twice a week in order to protect the $200,000 per month that we've averaged for the past 24 months. Not a typo


Been there done that.....NO MORE. Is that the moral highground than so be it. $200k per month is chunk change in the industry till one day you wake up and you have 60 guys working for you and they (service company) decides that they will farm out to another company all the work. All the brown nosing, butt kissing does not matter to the bean counters since really.....you are nothing but a number. 

Wait till you have 3-4 Subs get sued (in 1 month) for securing a house that is not abandoned....Not occuped but not abandoned....Big difference Boys and Girls. Wait till a Service Company has you do a trashout on debris/personals and the dreaded Lawyer Letter shows up with $160,000 of personals are in the landfill when you, the contractor, know that there isn't anything of value period but......the prior homeowner submits an inventory list showing tons of stuff recreated from old pictures...yes you will pay...no court will show mercy on the big bag trashout man. No matter how well you have the property documented the Service Companies throw it in YOUR lap and say "make the problem go away". 

Is being BIG in this business worth it? Dunno anymore. Personally I would be a 1 man/2 man band and fly low under the radar. Bigger means more exposure. I still have a friend (yes hard to believe for some:whistling) that has 20+ contractors full time and 70+ subs BUT he has a lawyer on STAFF to document and provide due dilegence on every initial secure. At the end of the day everyone is paying their bills but the company owner. 

For some of us that has been in the industry since the 90's we have been giving fair warning that the contractors today are "time sensitive"....time is up on an industry in its current format and is coming to an end. Also, for some of us we already have been given a picture of whats coming and its not pretty. :no:

Develop your Exit Strategy AND Make the Big Bucks NOW if you can. :thumbsup:

Rant Over


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Been there done that.....NO MORE. Is that the moral highground than so be it. $200k per month is chunk change in the industry till one day you wake up and you have 60 guys working for you and they (service company) decides that they will farm out to another company all the work. All the brown nosing, butt kissing does not matter to the bean counters since really.....you are nothing but a number.
> 
> Wait till you have 3-4 Subs get sued (in 1 month) for securing a house that is not abandoned....Not occuped but not abandoned....Big difference Boys and Girls. Wait till a Service Company has you do a trashout on debris/personals and the dreaded Lawyer Letter shows up with $160,000 of personals are in the landfill when you, the contractor, know that there isn't anything of value period but......the prior homeowner submits an inventory list showing tons of stuff recreated from old pictures...yes you will pay...no court will show mercy on the big bag trashout man. No matter how well you have the property documented the Service Companies throw it in YOUR lap and say "make the problem go away".
> 
> ...


Like the saying goes you can't teach a old dog new tricks. Some people drown in their own stupidity. I for one have seen many "contractors" self implode. I can think of a few on here who will standing in the unemployment line by the end of the year. Best of luck. This is not geared towards you Freemont.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Like the saying goes you can't teach a old dog new tricks. Some people drown in their own stupidity. I for one have seen many "contractors" self implode. I can think of a few on here who will standing in the unemployment line by the end of the year. Best of luck. This is not geared towards you Freemont.


Holland,

It could be me just as much as anyone else...Unfortunately bad things can happen to us all. 

My post wasn't "against" anyone. This business doesn't care anymore. I'm more and more negative on this business. Good people are getting ate up and spit out in the "machine" we call P&P. The smartest businessman/woman truely can't control their own company anylonger...we are at the mercy of banks...we may think we "run" our own company but do you?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

None of us do. We are all pawns of the big companies.


----------

